# VPN and IP SEC clients for MAC OS X



## mdesmond (Nov 20, 2000)

Does anyone know of a VPN client for Mac OS X that supports IP SEC?  I have looked into TunnelBuilder and it doesn't support IP SEC per their website.  

Any help would be appreciated...

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## The DJ (Nov 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by mdesmond _
> *Does anyone know of a VPN client for Mac OS X that supports IP SEC?  I have looked into TunnelBuilder and it doesn't support IP SEC per their website.
> *



Question from me: What the hell does it do?

Just curious, DJ


----------



## mdesmond (Nov 20, 2000)

It allows me to connect to a corporate network as if I was at work... access inside the firewalls.

Mark


----------



## pnerum (Dec 4, 2000)

I think there isn't any.
There is one for Mac OS 9 called: Tunnelbuilder.
http://www.nts.com/products/vpntnnlbldr.html 
Maybe you can send them an email if they are going to make a MacOSX client.


----------



## ulmerc (Dec 26, 2000)

Checkpoint has anounced a mac vpn client.  I have not had time to do any research on features, OS X compatability etc, but they did send me notification of the announcement. We use checkpoint Firewall1 and VPN1 exclusively at work and I know they heavily leverage IPSEC along with some other topshelf technologies.  It might be worth looking into considering Checkpoint is the number one commercial product in this market space. From an admin's perspective, this is a massively positive development for the mac platform.  If you happen to have a spare machine and enough spare time to test it out, we would all benefit from anything you discovered. 

http://www.checkpoint.com


----------



## brianleahy (Nov 3, 2003)

3 years later, and Panther supports IPSec!  

AH, but here's MY question: any OS X Server gurus here know how to configure VPN and Firewall so that ONLY VPN users can access sharepoints on the server?

So far: if I open the firewall for AFP, then *anyone* can connect, with or without VPN.   If I close it for AFP, nobody can connect, with or without VPN.  Not good.

It doesn't even work to open the firewall JUST for the address range of the VPN service - which really baffles me.  I was SURE that would to it.   But no.

Anyone?


----------

